# Martian War Machine Diorama



## beeblebrox

This is a 1/48 scale dio of the Martian War Machine visiting my home town (Enid, Ok) in 1953. This shows some 1/43 scale diecast and 1/48 scale plastic vehicles positioned in front of the building. 










This is a comparison to the actual Chief Theater in Enid of the 40's and 50's. The scale brick and roofing from Walthers was a big help. 


















And the most memorable scene from the film, giant weinerdog ignores spaceship.


----------



## gunn

thats cool


----------



## zorchman

Awesome Mate...love It......


----------



## irocer

Thats looking good so far and its very large! I though about a 1/144 version like this.


----------



## beeblebrox

Is that the scale of that smaller War Machine dio with the tank?


----------



## bucwheat

My weiner Dog does what she wants also,nice Dio sir.


----------



## drmcoy

keen.


----------



## Marko

Very nice, lot of creative ideas.


----------



## Window

that looks awesome! very good work!


----------



## beeblebrox

Thanks. A little paint and weathering on one section. I used three or four colors on the bricks and a gray wash for mortar.


----------



## louspal

Keep em coming. Enjoying the WIP!


----------



## OKCmike

Really cool, lots of work going into that one!


----------



## Boxster

BB, I love it! I really like your work on this dio! Your recreations of the buildings are work of arts. I love it, my friend!

B


----------



## beeblebrox




----------



## roadrner

Looking good so far! Thanks for the pix. I don't remember the dog scene in the movie... 

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## btbrush

Great work. The dog almost looks real.
Bruce


----------



## 69Stang

beeblebrox said:


> And the most memorable scene from the film, giant weinerdog ignores spaceship.


Oh yhea, I loved that scene!

Great work!


----------



## Bay7

OMG thats beautiful!

Keep the updates coming - this is great work!

Steve


----------



## Gerry-Lynn

Beeblebrox - Looks Great. The Chief looks just like it did back then. I just hope they don't turn west onto Randoff - But then... I might be able to see them coming our way. 

You did captured the Chief very well - What film do you plan on showing there?

Looking forward to seeing it done.

Gerry-Lynn


----------



## beeblebrox

Thinking about this one.


----------



## beeblebrox

Click for the vid.


----------



## Gerry-Lynn

Great choice of Movie. I plan on doing a still from the Movie after the Space crashes. I never would of thought of doing one from a home town - Great idea. Last picture - Looking good.

Gerry-Lynn

I think this one would be a "Hit" at WonderFest.


----------



## Jafo

the weiner dog should be nominated for an oscar!


----------



## beeblebrox

Starting to paint the main structure.


----------



## beeblebrox

Ready for multicolor bricks and some weathering.


----------



## louspal

Beautiful! I'm looking forward to the finished display. Gotta say though, the Weiner Dog really makes it pop!


----------



## NTRPRZ

What movie will be featured on the marquee?

Jeff


----------



## beeblebrox




----------



## GordonMitchell

This is stunning,cant wait to see the end result,what are you using for the buildings and roofs?reason I ask is that I havn't seen anything like that on sale in the UK since Linka stopped trading and even then that was HO/OO scale and yours is 1/48th,I say again absolutely stunning and I remember the scene with the dog it must have been a UK censor cut that I saw...............:jest:
cheers,Gordon M


----------



## beeblebrox

The roof tiles and brick walls were styrene sheets from Walthers.:thumbsup:


----------



## RFluhr

That is some great work there Zaphod (I love that name) I can't wait to see the finished dio. I always wanted to build a diorama from the end of the movie when the war machine crashed into the building.
:thumbsup:

This is a picture of my machine from the movie Mars Attacks that I did in my computer of the Martians attacking my neighborhood.


----------



## Chrisisall

This is fantastic work!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OKCmike

So beeblebrox,
Any updates ya can show us on this?


----------



## beeblebrox

Got another project going for now, but this is the one I'll be back on soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## OKCmike

Ok, I can wait, but with baited breath, not that I eat worms or.....er ya know what I mean!


----------



## beeblebrox

Okay. Having actually finishing something big (1/350 Enterprise and Botany Bay) and to EXTREME satisfaction, I have been inspired to return to one of my biggies. Working on the street itself, and covering some shiny 1/43 die-cast in dust and debris (AKA sawdust and Dullcoat).


----------



## beeblebrox

Looking to airbrush the street tomorrow. There are several sidewalks in town marked WPA 1930 (Works Progress Administration) that have a sort of reddish (lotta red dirt in OK) sandy color to them. They also are some of the best kept concrete in town. I think this would be the most likely color for my 1950's roadway. Opinions?


----------



## Diablo_Fire

Great job love it.


----------



## beeblebrox

http://www.resinilluminati.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=62907&d=1364081509


----------



## beeblebrox

Getting back to this diorama after a long break. Starting the building across the street from the theater.


----------



## Gerry-Lynn

*Great project*

Great to see You back on this one :thumbsup:- Looking forward to seeing more of this project. Are you going to do the whole building - I can't remember how many stories it has. But It's taller then the old Chief isn't it?


Gerry-Lynn


PS I've started back on My 1/144th version - Planning on expanding the base, etc.


----------



## beeblebrox

^I think it's eleven floors. I'll probably just do two or three and a lot of rubble.


----------



## beeblebrox

Did a little forced perspective test a while back with a couple of the small war machines.


----------



## beeblebrox

Laying some brick.


----------



## beeblebrox

:smile2:


----------



## Gerry-Lynn

*Looking good!*

That is looking good - You did a great job on the building - Looks just like it. Looking forward to more.:thumbsup:


----------



## beeblebrox




----------



## Gerry-Lynn

Looking Great! I can See the panic on the Down Town Square - All the "politicians" Running. Will You be able to move the project for a model show? Or will it be like Your Nautilus project?


----------



## beeblebrox

Gerry-Lynn said:


> Will You be able to move the project for a model show? Or will it be like Your Nautilus project?


Undecided on that one.


----------



## Hobby Dude

Cool diorama, love the classic war of the world, it actually made sense, no weird stuff, just a good classic film. I would love to see a 2nd film using those shiny metal tri pods, that would be tight!


----------

